# Форум 1С > Полезные ссылки для скачивания > 1С Предприятие 7.7 >  Конвертация с 77 на 82

## Gars

Помогите, а то  мозги выкипают! Где засада? Для записи в "Конвертацию данных 2.1"  (КД 2.1) структуры конфигурации создаю с помощью  обработки MD77Exp.ert (из состава этой самой КД 2.1) файл V77Data.xml , а вот загрузить его в конфигурацию  КД 2.1 не удается, выдает следующее:



```
{Обработка.ЗагрузкаСтруктурыМетаданных.МодульОбъекта(73)}: Ошибка при вызове метода контекста (ПрочитатьXML)
			ПрочитатьXML(ЧтениеXML);
по причине:

по причине:
Ошибка преобразования данных XML: [file://D:/1C_Base_USN/V77Data.xml][2,5979]
```

Подскажите, где подводный камень?

_Добавлено через 2 часа 21 минуту 33 секунды_
Вопрос решил. Кому интересно, оказалась "кривой" конфигурация КД 2.1.4.  Спустился до   версии 2.1.3 и все пошло.:vseok:

----------


## dima4ka_63

А ссылочку на кд 2.1.3 можно?

----------


## Gars

Вообще-то я брал КД 2.1.3.с диска к книжке Бояркина и Федотова "Конвертация данных:...", но можно взять и здесь:

http://forum.ru-board.com/topic.cgi?...limit=1&m=18#1

----------


## dima4ka_63

http://forum.ru-board.com/topic.cgi?...limit=1&m=18#1[/QUOTE]

А этот форум побольше что ли? Названия почти одинаковые а сайты то разные))

----------


## mastda1

та же самая ошибка выходит. откат до 2.1.3 не помог ничем. может кто нибудь подсказать - в чем еще может быть причина

код


> {Обработка.ЗагрузкаСтрукту  рыМетаданных.МодульОбъект  (73)}: Ошибка при вызове метода контекста (ПрочитатьXML)
> 			ПрочитатьXML(ЧтениеXML);
> по причине:
> 
> по причине:
> Ошибка преобразования данных XML: [file://C:/Program Files/1cv82/tmplts/1c/Conversion/2_1_4_1/V77Data.xml][2,5981]

----------


## polocatik

У меня таже самая ошибка когда пытаюсь в конвертации данных на платформе 8.2 загрузить структуру конфигурации,сохраненной на платформе 8.1...

{Обработка.ЗагрузкаСтрукту  рыМетаданных.МодульОбъект  (73)}: Ошибка при вызове метода контекста (ПрочитатьXML)
			ПрочитатьXML(ЧтениеXML);
по причине:

по причине:
Ошибка преобразования данных XML: [file://C:/Users/Ольга/Desktop/81.xml][172,3]

----------

